# BOP 8.2 10 bolt rear end measure



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Swapping to a ford 9" and trying to get an idea if I need a new driveshaft (TH400)

Anyone have the axle centerline to rear end yolk centerline distance measure for an 8.2 10 bolt? is it the same as a GM 12 bolt?

The 9" I have is ~11.5" (picture not my rear, but same measure) with a 1350 short yolk


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

nobody has an 8.2 out of their car to do a quick measure on it??


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

ylwgto said:


> nobody has an 8.2 out of their car to do a quick measure on it??


Personally, I've found the entire site to be very quiet lately. So... you're not only looking for activity, but also for them to have their rear out! lol. Mines not out, but I would help however I can.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

armyadarkness said:


> Personally, I've found the entire site to be very quiet lately. So... you're not only looking for activity, but also for them to have their rear out! lol. Mines not out, but I would help however I can.


maybe too big of an ask! 
i wonder if it is the same as a 12 bolt


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

ylwgto said:


> maybe too big of an ask!
> i wonder if it is the same as a 12 bolt


I have no clue. I'm not one of the "walking book of knowledge" types. I'm only good at showing up, playing the guitar, and eating hot peppers.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

ylwgto said:


> maybe too big of an ask!
> i wonder if it is the same as a 12 bolt


I would call Global West and ask them. They know all of that stuff.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

I have a spare rear in my barn I got out of a 67 GTO. I can go measure after I pickup the kids today.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

67ventwindow said:


> I have a spare rear in my barn I got out of a 67 GTO. I can go measure after I pickup the kids today.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

*It looks pretty close to me. 11 to where the ujoint sets and 11.5 to the top of ujoint craddle.*


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

67ventwindow said:


> *It looks pretty close to me. 11 to where the ujoint sets and 11.5 to the top of ujoint craddle.*


that is really close. 

maybe I can get away with the same driveshaft and adapter u joints.

thanks! exactly what I needed.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Whoo hoo I helped with a pontiac question. Maybe they will keep me around even if I do mention other brands.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Lol. I'm only good at providing comedy relief


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Turns out the lengths were nearly identical. Did not need to modify my driveshaft...whew!


----------

